# Dark Souls Controller Probelm (PC)



## Exodus187 (24. August 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich habe ein kleines problem mit Dark Souls. Ich habe mir das spiel trotz aller Kritiken für den PC gekauft. Jetzt hab ich das Spiel endlich zocken wollen... aber von wegen. Wenn man das Spiel startet kommt als erstes die Meldung "Drücken Sie Start". Leider reagiert das Spiel auf keinerlei reaktion meines Controllers. Das Beste ist das, selbst wenn ich den Controller nicht am PC angeschlossen habe mir die Steuerung per Controller Layout erklärt wird.


Liegt das Probelm jetzt an mir oder haben auch noch andere dieses Problem ? Kenn jemand eine Lösung?


Gruß
Exodus187


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2012)

Exodus187 schrieb:


> [...]
> Kenn jemand eine Lösung?
> 
> Gruß
> Exodus187


Schauen wir mal ... 

So wie es klingt, erwartet Dark Souls ein 360 Pad. Es gibt div. Softwarelösungen, um einem Programm diesen Controller 'vorzutäuschen'. 

Hier findest du eine sehr detailierte Anleitung, allerdings auf Englisch:
Tutorial: How to make your generic controller emulate the Xbox 360 controller! – Um Not a Blogger | The Blog for the Bloggers tired of Blogging

Damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Oder am besten gleich ein 360-Pad besorgen.
Es ist leider nicht immer 100%ig sicher dass die Überlistung solcher Spiele, die ein solches zwingend verlangen, auch tatsächlich funktioniert. Bei mir ging das einige Jahre immer gut, aber nach ner Zeit wurde das Vortäuschen immer schwieriger bis unmöglich.

Ich habe dann lieber einmal 30 Euro ausgegeben und seitdem Ruhe, denn die ganze Fummelei kann einem den letzten Nerv rauben, wenn es nicht funktioniert, obwohl man sich 1:1 an die Anleitung hält.

Und nebenbei: Es spielt sich sehr gut mit dem 360-Teil, und das sage ich als sonst überzeugter PS2-Pad-Nutzer.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. August 2012)

Sag mal kann es sein, das die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur völlig unmöglich ist? Die Maus ist extrem schwammig, anvisieren ist praktisch nicht möglich auch wenn ich noch an der Geschwindigkeit drehe.

Abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht wie ich vom Spiel aus ins Menü zurück komme, der ESC Key funktioniert nicht  
Mein Ersteindruck ist daher ein wenig getrübt. Werd ich wohl doch das Gamepad anschließen müssen 

*edit* Es enttäuscht mich selber am meisten das sagen zu müssen, aber es ist ein absolut beschissener PC-Port. Mit der schlechteste den ich kenne. Vllt komm ich auch im Moment nicht klar weil ich erst vor ner Stunde aufgestanden bin, aber bisher find ichs durch und durch schlecht.

*edit2* Ok jetzt nachdem ich gefrühstückt und geduscht habe sehe ich das Ganze schon nicht mehr ganz so negativ 
Ich werde nachher mal den inoffiziellen Patch draufmachen und ein Gamepad anschließen, vllt läuft es dann ja schon besser.
Trotzdem bin ich weiterhin von der Maus+Tastatur Steuerung enttäuscht, vor allem da ich finde das man Dark Souls damit theoretisch wesentlich besser hätte steuern können als auf einem Gamepad.


----------



## Exodus187 (24. August 2012)

Hallo & danke für eure antworten. Ich hätte wohl besser erwähnen sollen das ich ein Originals 360-PAD nutze. Ich hab es jetzt zum laufen gekriegt. "Wie" komm gleich als ausfürliche erklärung.

@xNomAnorx: Was für einen inoffiziellen patch? Kannst mir einen Link geben?


----------



## skuzzlebert (24. August 2012)

hol dir x360ce einer der besten, zumindest in meinem augen, xbox controller emulatoren für den pc. kannste deinen controller nach belieben auf xbox ummünzen und des spiel kapiert das dann auch  hat mir bei darksiders für den pc schon wunderbare dienste geleistet.


----------



## Exodus187 (24. August 2012)

*Lösung des Problems*

Hallo,

für alle bei deinen der Xbox 360 Controller nicht in Dark Souls verwendet werden kann hab ich eine Lösung für Windows 7 nutzer. (XP und Vista undbekannt)

1. Schaltet euren Controller an.
2. Geht in Windows auf "Geräte und Drucker"
3. Sucht nach "HID-Konformer-Gamecontroller"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4. Wenn ihr in gefunden hab lasst ihn in ruhe. Ändert nichts an den Einstellungen.
    (Falls ihr das Symbol nicht bei eucht seht kann ich euch leider nicht helfen.)

5. Greift auf euren Geräte-Manager zu.
6. Öffnet den Reiter "Eingabegeräte (Human Interface Devices)"
7. Sucht "HID-konformer Gamecontroller"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8. Fall Ihr so wie ich mehr als einen "HID-konformer Gamecontroller" darin habt, deaktiviert einen davon und startet Dark Souls. Wenn der Contoller immernoch nicht geht, reaktiviert ihr den "HID-konformer Gamecontroller" und deaktiviert den anderen.


Das wars. Dann Hat der 360 Controller bei mir in Dark Souls funktioniert.
Der eine "HID-konformer Gamecontroller" anschluss war mein 360 Controller, der andere mein g13 Gamepad. Ich denke mal das sich die Signale gestört haben oder sowas.


Gruß
Exodus187


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. August 2012)

Exodus187 schrieb:


> @xNomAnorx: Was für einen inoffiziellen patch? Kannst mir einen Link geben?


 
Hier
Ich hab ihn selber noch nicht ausprobiert, scheint aber zu funktionieren.


----------

